# Skin and Hair becoming rough and dull



## tylerjones553 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have one dachshund dog few days I am observing that his hair are becoming Rough. Not just this, the color of his skin is also dull. If anybody have any information for the same then please discuss.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a dachshund. She has a beautiful, shiny coat, and I've never noticed a skin problem--the breed really isn't known for that. I don't even bathe Libby more than once a month or so, and she always looks well groomed. So, I'm thinking you want to investigate this. What do you feed your puppy? You might want to have a vet look at him/her.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I agree about the vet. Coat and skin condition is an indication of something wrong. Could be her food, you could be bathing her to often, or some type of hormonal problem. We won't go any futher than that. Blood work at the vets should tell if your baby is healthy. If so, I would feed another food, one with more fat in it.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There are a multitude of things that can cause this. One would be your house is too dry. Sometimes if I'm at a motel for a number of days and the room is really dry, I notice the dog's hair starts to get a bit dry. Not a problem at our house, so this is easily remedied by more conditioner. Over bathing or what the dog is bathed in is another. As someone mentioned, it could be the food. It could also indicate thyroid problems. I've had a few Shelties that had thyroid problems and sometimes hair and skin is an indication. I was advised that the Michigan State test for thyroid disease is more effective as it tests more than the T3 and T4. Sometimes these are normal or very close to normal but the other numbers are out of sync.


----------

